# Filter Media in Oase Filtosmart 60



## jameson_uk (3 Jun 2020)

I bought an Oase Filtosmart 60 a while ago to experiment with in my betta tank using a spin pipe.
I have finally come around to setting it up and wondered what to do about media.

The pump is on the outlet which has a little pipe that sits inside a sponge and goes in one compartment whilst the other (on the inlet side) is meant to be filled with ceramic rings.

Seems odd to have the sponge after the media but as this is a betta tank it should be OK.
I am debating whether to fill the first compartment with sponge, ceramic rings or substrat pro from the main tank canister (or perhaps put a sponge on top of some of the bio media)

The filter is rated 300 lph so going in a 22l tank I am not too fussed (in fact I would probably prefer it) if the media slows the flow.
The tank isn't really heavily planted and there aren't really any fast growing plants (but there is a little frogbit) (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/betta-get-sorted.57522/page-3#post-570784) but for a betta, nerite and amano they should provide enough biological filtration??

What would you put in the first compartment?


----------



## FishKeeper55 (3 Jun 2020)

If you have water hitting the bio media first I would put sponge on top of it, now most will advice to go course on prefilter but I was always under impression that you want the cleanest water running over bio media, I always did run floss on pre filter and never had a problem in past, once every 2 weeks just open filter and replace this with out touching nothing else. If you don't want keep replacing much for longer period of time then fit something else. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk (4 Jun 2020)

I guess the real question is whether I should bother with any biological media at all 

I could start cutting pipes and put biological media in the second chamber but I don't think it is worth it.


----------

